# Livery near Little Cheverell, Wilts



## Sprig (26 February 2013)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend a livery yard near Little Cheverell, south of Devizes. I am looking for either assisted DIY or 5 day part livery. I may also want the horse ridden a few days a week. Yard must have all year turnout (pref out 24/7 in the summer) and a school. I really want hacking on Salisbury Plain and would like to go south or east of Little Cheverell as work is in that direction. Grass livery would be great if there is shelter as Tb is very happy living out but can get a bit fed up if it rains for long periods.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fizz06 (27 February 2013)

Have pm'd you...


----------



## lubylu (27 February 2013)

I can highly recommend Mel Suter in coulston!! LEt me know if you want her contact details.....shes my neighbour!


----------



## Fizz06 (27 February 2013)

Haha lublylu,that's who I suggested via PM! Great minds!!!


----------



## Sprig (27 February 2013)

Thanks guys, I will add her to the list to call.


----------



## kezz86 (27 March 2013)

Sprig said:



			Thanks guys, I will add her to the list to call.
		
Click to expand...

Please could someone pm me too? I'm looking in that area too...

Thanks


----------

